# Sprayers for larger lawns - 20k sq ft



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Just want to gather some thoughts on a spray rig for 20k of Bermuda mowed reel low. Blanket apps of PGR and pre-emergent being the primary task at hand. Of course I have checked out the Gregson Clark Spreader-Mate. But at around a $1300 investment, (sprayer, boom, and spreader) that's a tough pill to swallow for a relatively small (9 gallon) sprayer. In another thread, we had briefly touched on a couple different models, including one from TurfEx ($675) that offered more capacity but I'd have to buy/build a boom for it and I probably would still want a nice spreader to replace my Scott's Pro (no issues with the pro thus far, 7 years+).


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I should add that I'm not looking for a tow-behind, as I don't plan on keeping the lawn tractor around long-term. I did think about building a mounted setup for it though!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I built my own trailer for around $300-400 a couple years ago. It has a 35 gallon tank. I'll take a picture of it when I go outside later.

Edit- just saw you didn't want a tow behind, I've wanted to modify mine to hook up to the 3 point hitch on the back of my mower to get away from the trailer.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would think that for 20K of bermuda lawn you would want a pull behind as it would require less refilling and you wouldn't have to push around 12 gallons of liquid over the lawn. Is the lawn relatively flat?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Honestly a tow behind like the northstar would be decent. Use it with a longer hose and a homemade wand/hand boom. It would be really neat to have a walking boom.

http://mkrittenhouse.com/us/golf-green-walking-boom-1?gclid=Cj0KCQiA2NXTBRDoARIsAJRIvLyhDWX6hul7nEHyo-GjXAC43Pkt81qn0il2D2XgNlOB23CwOjyodzcaAsqXEALw_wcB


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

PermaGreen Triumph :mrgreen:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I would think that for 20K of bermuda lawn you would want a pull behind as it would require less refilling and you wouldn't have to push around 12 gallons of liquid over the lawn. Is the lawn relatively flat?


80% of it is and the rest is pretty easy navigating as well. The problem with a tow-behind is a) storage space, and b) I'm hoping to lose some of this sq footage to landscaping eventually. Said landscaping will make using the tow-behind that much more difficult to use. I have considered a mounted rig for the tractor but that's not going to help with storage. I'm hoping my FIL wants my LT so I don't lose use of it for the 1 or 2 times a year I actually would use it. Still working on the wife about a golf cart..... :lol:

I've considered just using a larger tank to mix the batch but the concept of using a "nurse tank" to spray 20k is just hilarious to me. And that doesn't help with my lack of storage space!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> PermaGreen Triumph :mrgreen:


Is that the prize for the TLF 1yr giveaway? :thumbup:


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.siteone.com/media/66791/spec%20sheet%20-%20lesco%20chariot%20spx.pdf
The Lesco Chariots cost a little less than the Permagreen. You can drop a Gregson Clark into the hopper.
You might be able to find a used one of any of the brands. Permagreen, Z spray, Lesco Chariot, Turfco , Ground Logic.
The used ones seem to hold their value pretty well. High resale value.

I


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I am interested in this thread as well I am in the exact same boat. I dont have a tractor or any riding mower, I use the earthway s25. I am not impressed with it because of nozzel seleection.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> I am interested in this thread as well I am in the exact same boat. I dont have a tractor or any riding mower, I use the earthway s25. I am not impressed with it because of nozzel seleection.


One of my mental struggles is boom vs single nozzle. Obviously boom is much better from a precision standpoint. But it's a cost vs benefit thing for me.


----------

